#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-01
 * Linden940 is away: need to go kill some people on call of duty!
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-02
 * Linden940 is away: need sleep
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-03
 * Linden940 is back (gone 00:12:08)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-04
 * Linden940 is away: making dinner
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-03-05
<mrand> I suspect everyone here is subscribed to the mailing lists, but just in case: http://www.securitybsides.com/w/page/33728032/BSidesAustin2011
<mrand> Yuck.  http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/03/geohot-site-unmasking
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-03-04
<mjbermea> Who's the leader of the Ubuntu Texas LoCo team?
<mjbermea> Better question: How can I contact them?
<stlsaint> i dont think theres a leader
<mjbermea> stlsaint: How can I get in touch with someone from the LoCo team?
<stlsaint> from houston team? hrm, one sec let me find contact
<mjbermea> stlsaint: If you could find anyone from San Antonio, that would be great.
<stlsaint> i dont think there is a SA group
<stlsaint> i would suggest contacting belinda lopez
<stlsaint> she is the primary poc for the groups i believe
<stlsaint> mjbermea: see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoustonTeam
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-02-24
<locodir-user> I have the appamor daemon shutoff and all other avenues of attempting to defeat this damn thing so I can install some FF plugins. Howto completely remove/uninstall appamor?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-02-28
<Khelllendros> how's the ubuntu people of texas?
<Khelllendros> this fine evening
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-03-02
<alai> 12001 BURNET RD. AUSTIN |  (512) 339-1700
<alai> oops wrong channel
<thebwt> heh, indeed
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-03-05
<Ardonel> tiwake: poke!
<tiwake> Ardonel!
<Ardonel> How are you buddy?
<tiwake> alright I spoze
<tiwake> just finished an artwork yesterday
<tiwake> a 35ish hour project
<Ardonel> Sweet.
<tiwake> ponies, of course :P
<tiwake> Ardonel: https://derpibooru.org/images/1379687
<tiwake> oh also, I finished paying off my dad, so thats good
<tiwake> finished on friday
<tiwake> he got a few extra hundred monies, and my still function old car (worth maybe $500)
<Ardonel> Time for vehicle upgrades?
<tiwake> ..?
<tiwake> oh
<tiwake> yeah
<tiwake> well
<tiwake> taxes first
<tiwake> then likely finish fixing up my car
<Ardonel> Always taxes.
<tiwake> taxes for the last three years
<Ardonel> Ouch.
<Ardonel> Over $5K?
<tiwake> no idea, never filed
<tiwake> couldent, no money
<Ardonel> Oops.
<tiwake> so I'll go see somebody sometime this month
<Ardonel> I'll be praying for you.
<tiwake> always helps <3
<Ardonel> tiwake: seen woodypc anywhere?
<Ardonel> tiwake: May 08 16:14:38 <-- this will be your one year anniversary in this chat. Had to dig through old logs to find info on WoodyPC. Found this also.
<tiwake> huh, alright
<tiwake> Ardonel: this march is my one year anniversary for leaving the business partnership... heh
<Ardonel> Which business?
<tiwake> the machine shop business I was a part owner of for 3 years back in oregon
<Ardonel> And you realize that it is March already, right?
<tiwake> and why I didnt file taxes at all
<tiwake> yeah, and the month of my birthday
<tiwake> heh
<tiwake> will be 30 later this month
<Ardonel> That is still young.
<tiwake> was reading a bit about R.G. LeTourneau... evidently he is a school dropout, went and started a business with another guy that failed and had to work to pay it off... then at about 32 started his own construction company, and ended up inventing huge machinery that moves lots of dirt and made so much money... he gave away 75% of it to the church
<tiwake> https://infogalactic.com/info/R._G._LeTourneau
<Ardonel> Interesting
<tiwake> https://www.amazon.com/Mover-Men-Mountains-R-LeTourneau/dp/0802438180/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8
<tiwake> when WW2 came around, about 75% of the large earth-moving equipment was his design
